# Lace is Dead



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Lace, my avatar fish- the most beautiful fish I've ever seen- dead when I came home from work today.
I'm losing one after the other in rapid succession, I don't know why.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

So very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Something is killing my fish 1 after the other. I tried treating, but after losing every one I isolated & medicated, I'm just letting them stay in the tank; they die more quickly that way, rather than being terrorized for a day or 2 more in a hospital tank.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aw so sorry. It's always the favorites that go first, sadly. Sip lace.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

That is really terrible!! Maybe you/we can figure out what caused it.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you.
Something got into my sorority (& males' tank by cross-contamination) that is wiping out all of my bettas. The catfish are fine.
I'm going to wait and see if the rest die b/f taking the whole tank down. Beats me if I'll get a betta again. I love them b/c they aren't schooling fish; they are all off on their own little agendas- sneaking up on a catfish, looking at snails, exploring the tank, begging for food... it makes them so much more endearing than other fish.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

SIP Lace and all the others. I'm sorry. /:


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I hope you can figure out what is happening


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

sorry for your loss....my PetCo baby WEE jumped out of the tank and became fish jerky...


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Otterfun said:


> sorry for your loss....my PetCo baby WEE jumped out of the tank and became fish jerky...


It sounds like "Wee" lived up to her name, as in "wee, this is fun"- until she hit the dry floor. Sometimes these fish are a headache & heartache.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Xaltd1 said:


> It sounds like "Wee" lived up to her name, as in "wee, this is fun"- until she hit the dry floor. Sometimes these fish are a headache & heartache.


yep :shock::shock::shock:


----------

